# Dublin/Meath hotel...



## TillyD (15 Jan 2008)

... with interconnecting rooms or one bedroom suite. 

Going on a 2 night break with my husband and my 2yo daughter it will not be much of a break unless I can get a room with a seperate bedroom to it. We've stayed in the Clarion liffey valley and didn't think much of it so that's out. 

Budget €450 max a lot less would be great!

Any ideas???

Tilly.

PS: Meant to say we were hoping for a pool and a spa would be good too....


----------



## gipimann (15 Jan 2008)

Try the Marriott hotel group.  There are 2 locations in Meath, close enough to Dublin - The Johnstown Marriott just outside Enfield (off N4) and the Ashbourne Marriott on N2.  

Both hotels have suites, pool and spa!   
Check out your dates on www.marriott.co.uk


----------



## z105 (15 Jan 2008)

I agree with gipimann, The Marriott Johnstown House has a very nice pool spa etc and is a lovely hotel, the food was excellent when we stayed there and staff couldn't be more helpful.

I think you'd be ok with your budget at this location.

Enjoy yourself !


----------



## ROSS (16 Jan 2008)

Try these also:
http://www.dunboynecastlehotel.com/
http://www.knightsbrook.com/
[broken link removed]


----------



## mell61 (17 Jan 2008)

You might want to consider the Grand hotel in malahide, just did a weekend break there, and while our rooms weren't interconnected, as part of the building is older, it may have that option.
We did a 2BB1D option and it was a good price, plus you can easily walk to a good selection of restaurants around malahide.    I didn't make it to the leisure centre, but my husband liked it.


----------



## TillyD (20 Jan 2008)

Thanks all... 

I think it will be the bettystown court. €380 for 2 nights B&B and one evening meal so I don't think we'll get better than that. I tried the marriot but their emails won't come through. I'll have to ring them tomorrow. 

Booking tomorrow so if anyone has any other ideas please let me know!

Tilly.


----------



## TillyD (20 Jan 2008)

Sorry- posted twice...


----------



## ROSS (20 Jan 2008)

As I suggested it I better comment on the Bettystown Court.
My wife and our 2 boys stayed 2 nights there in May last year.
It is a brand new hotel a short walk from Bettystown Village.
There is a lovely leisure centre with the friendliest young staff I have ever came across ! There tends to be weddings on as well as music in the bar at weekends so try to get rooms away from all the noise !
The food is just ok - we were on a deal that including dinner so the options were restricted. Breakfast can be very busy especially on Sunday morning. Of course you have the excellent beach nearby plus Funtasia. See here for mixed but generally good reviews 

As per reviews, be ready for lots of kids around the lobby after 10pm !


----------

